# IPV2s sporting a Magma



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

So i decided to out my atlantis away and pull out an oldie, my magma. i figured id giving dripping a go while im at home and see if its still enjoyable.

This is what it looks like:



The pairing looks really good on the eye but the magma does not fit flush to the ipv so thats a bit of a drag. However being a setup i would only ever use at home, i can live with it.

The IPV2s is set to 30watt, voltage measures in at 3.7V

Next the coil build. I decided to go with twisted 28 guage kanthal.
9 wraps
dual coiling
measuring in at 0.4ohm (this is way below my comfort zone)
some pics...





This setup proved to be quite interesting. I saturated with my ADV from Vapour Mountain - VM4
I figured this would be the best juice for me to judge with as its the one i use all the time and therefore i should best be able to tell the differences.

vaping style : Goofy Vaping

Throat hit: on the inhale - its actually not bad, hit the throat just good enough for me to take a nice deep draw.
On the exhale i got more of a punch to my throat. Now i am not a throat hit kind of guy, but i did quite like how this felt. It wasnt as harsh as i imagined.

Vapor Production: See pic below
As you can see vapour production is about average. nothing special and nothing that will make you go wow. I upped the watts to about 35 watt and not much improvement. Note that i had both airholes open on max as i was running dual coils.



Flavour: No doubt the magma is for flavour junkies. Now this is right in my wheel house. The flavours were alot more pronounced at this low ohm level than i expected. Honestly it was of the better flavours i have got out of all the atties ive had. Sweet caramel on the inhale and a combination of caramel and very mild tint of tobacco on the exhale. was pretty perfect actually


My recommendation: If you like dripping and want something that will give you immense flavour, then the magma is the atty for you. Also one should mention that the post holes for the wire to go through is big enough and simple enough to work with effortlessly. Honestly its probably one of the easiest atties you are going to find to build coils on.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Great review @Marzuq 
I love it the way you say the flavour is "right in my wheel house"
Lol

Nice pics and coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

Silver said:


> Great review @Marzuq
> I love it the way you say the flavour is "right in my wheel house"
> Lol
> 
> Nice pics and coil



I find i quite like doing these hardware reviews. Pity i dont have loads more hardware to test and do reviews on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (12/12/14)

Great review @Marzuq




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (12/12/14)

Nice review @Marzuq . I am yet to try the magma out. 
If it's not for flavour I think I'll get bored of vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

